# rute nachträglich tarieren



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2009)

hey leute!

ich hab ne fox "lure and shad" in 2,7m. ich bin auch super zufrieden mit der rute, allerdings ist die aufgrund des extrem kurzen griffs und des blanks schon stark kopflastig.

hat jemand von euch ahnung wie und womit man die rute gut austarieren kann?
da müsste es doch aus dem rutenbau möglichkeiten geben, oder nicht?

bis denn, denn


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Du kannst die Endkappe der Rute lösen und dann Gewichte hinten reinstecken, bis die Rute deinen Wünschen entsprechend ausbalanciert ist. Du kannst Schrauben nehmen oder auch Gewichte kleben. So wie du deine rute beschreibst, würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass du recht viel Gewicht brauchst, vielleicht 75-100g. Das ist das unangenehme an den Ruten mit dem kurzen Hintergriff, die zum Jiggen ja sehr en Vogue sind.


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Hallo,

evlt. hinten das Rutenende absägen, Blei in den Blank(Torpedo) kleben und mit einer Endkappe wieder verschließen. Endkappen für Ruten gibt es überall zu kaufen.

EDIT:
NUR BEI RUTEN OHNE ENDKAPPE !!!!


MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Absägen?


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Absägen?


nicht viel, 1cm reich oft schon aus. Wieviel es bei der genannten Rute ist kann ich leider nicht sagen. Nur so das der Blank von hinten zugänglich wird.


MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Toller Tipp.

Kinder achtung, nicht nachmachen. Viele Endkappen lassen sich leicht lösen, wenn man sie mit einem Heißluftgebläse erhitzt. Anschließend kann man sie mit Kleber z.B. 2K wieder drauf machen.


----------



## Dart (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Mal vom rein technischen Umbau abgesehen.....lohnt es sich mit einem deutlich höheren Gesamtgewicht der Rute, nach dem Umbau, zu leben?
Ich würde den Stock verkaufen, mir das passende von der Stange suchen, oder mir eine Rute aufbauen lassen.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Ich hab in eine 10' Berkley SSGS Titanium 60 Gramm reingepackt, das zusätzliche Gewicht ist harmlos.
Die Combo muß insgesamt ausgewogen sein, das ist viel wichtiger als das Gesamtgewicht.
Das schlimmste was es gibt ist Kopflastigkeit, diese führt quasi schon zu Haltungsschäden und somit teilweise zu derbem "Rückenaua" 

@Dart:
Wenn Du Dir vom Rutenbauer eine aufbauen läßt, wird dieser sowieso Gewicht hinten in den Blank bringen sofern das nötig ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Dart schrieb:


> Mal vom rein technischen Umbau abgesehen.....lohnt es sich mit einem deutlich höheren Gesamtgewicht der Rute, nach dem Umbau, zu leben?



Ein klares Jein. Auch wenn die Rute objektiv schwerer wird, kann sie subjektiv leichter wirken. Man merkt das ja schon deutlich, wenn man bei einer kopflastigen Rute weiter vorne greift. Ein Problem sind häufig zu kurze Griffaufbauten verbunden mit kräftigen Spitzenteilen, wie sie gern zum Gufiangeln genommen werden. Die Länge des Griffes ist eben nicht in erster Linie der Körpergröße des Anglers anzupassen - wie gerne behauptet wird - sondern dient dazu die Rute auszubalancieren. Wenn die Rute mit Kontergewichten zu schwer wird, dann muß natürlich eine neue her. 

Ich bin zudem der Ansicht, dass Ruten die mit viel Gewicht gekontert werden deutlich an Taktilität verlieren, dazu gibt es aber auch andere Meinungen.

Kurzum eine gut ausbalancierte Rute ob von der Stange oder vom Rutenbauer ermöglicht ermüdungsfreieres, konzentrierteres und erfolgreicheres Fischen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Richtig Uli, 
irgendwann ist das Gewicht zu hoch welches man zum Ausgleichen braucht, dann macht es keinen Sinn mehr.

Bei meiner Berkley war ich gelinde gesagt erschrocken wieviel doch nötig war um die Rute auszugleichen obwohl diese einen sehr langen Hintergriff hat.
Seit ich das aber getan habe, fischt sie sich viel filigraner und besser.

Meine Scierra hat nur 25 Gramm bekommen auch damit habe ich jetzt ein viel besseres Gefühl.


----------



## Dart (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Dart:
> Wenn Du Dir vom Rutenbauer eine aufbauen läßt, wird dieser sowieso Gewicht hinten in den Blank bringen sofern das nötig ist.


Hi Steffen
Da hast du natürlich recht....nur müsste ich die vermutlich erst gar nicht umbauen müssen, um meine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.
Was ich meinte war eher, ob es sich lohnt fertig konfektionierte Stöcke zu pimpen?
Das muss sich letztendlich jeder selbst beantworten....mein Ding wäre es nicht...und es ist vermutlich heutzutage oft ein Resultat der Onlinekäufe das man sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken machen muss.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> evlt. hinten die Kappe/Rutenende absägen, Blei in den Blank(Torpedo) kleben und mit einer neuen Endkappe wieder verschließen. Endkappen für Ruten gibt es überall zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Und damit mehr Schaden anrichten... Einen Blank abzusägen kan auch gewaltig nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Steffen
> Da hast du natürlich recht....nur müsste ich die vermutlich erst gar nicht umbauen müssen, um meine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.
> Was ich meinte war eher, ob es sich lohnt fertig konfektionierte Stöcke zu pimpen?
> Das muss sich letztendlich jeder selbst beantworten....mein Ding wäre es nicht...und es ist vermutlich heutzutage oft ein Resultat der Onlinekäufe das man sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken machen muss.
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:



Wieder ein "Jein" 

Die SSGS Titanium habe ich bei mir im Laden ausgepackt und für richtig gut für meine Zwecke empfunden, die Kopflastigkeit war auch klar...

Alles andere hat an dem Stock gepaßt, ergo mußte ich "ran" um ihn für mich passend zu machen.


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Und damit mehr Schaden anrichten... Einen Blank abzusägen kan auch gewaltig nach hinten los gehen.


 
z.B. ?

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Viele Endkappen lassen sich leicht lösen, wenn man sie mit einem Heißluftgebläse erhitzt. Anschließend kann man sie mit Kleber z.B. 2K wieder drauf machen.


 
gut, ich meinte das Rutenende von Ruten ohne Kappe, deswegen auch der erwähnte 1cm. War falsch von mir ausgedrückt. (habe ich geändert^^)
ansonsten hier:
http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=855

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Algon schrieb:


> gut, ich meinte das Rutenende von Ruten ohne Kappe, deswegen auch der erwähnte 1cm.



Zeig mal ein Beispiel für eine Rute ohne Abschluß.


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Beispiel für eine Rute ohne Abschluß.


 
z.B.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=ABUGARCIAEnticerProMatch&manufacturers_id=182

Conolon Pro
http://www.anglereinkauf.de/de/dept_162.html


MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Hatte meine Titanium auch Uli, komplett mit Kork überzogen.
um da das Ende auf zu bekommen reicht aber ein Cuttermesser und ein Bohrer um den Kleber aus dem Blank zu bekommen, klappt hervorragend.

Aber sägen muß man da auch nicht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...um da das Ende auf zu bekommen reicht aber ein Cuttermesser und ein Bohrer um den Kleber aus dem Blank zu bekommen, klappt hervorragend.
> 
> Aber sägen muß man da auch nicht...



Ist schon klar Steffen. Ich würde solche Fälle auch eher mit nem Messer als ner Laubsäge bearbeiten.


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich würde solche Fälle auch eher mit nem Messer als ner Laubsäge bearbeiten.


 
ja ne, ist klar.

Edit:
Zitat Atze


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Algon schrieb:


> z.B. ?
> 
> MfG Algon



Bein unvorsichtigem anbsägen kan das Fransen geben und wen die Abreißen... der Blank hat dan eine weitere Schwachstelle hinten am Griff


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Bein unvorsichtigem anbsägen kan das Fransen geben und wen die Abreißen... der Blank hat dan eine weitere Schwachstelle hinten am Griff


 
Das kann dir beim Ausbohren nicht passieren? 

MfG Algon


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

einfach mal praktisch, bevor du irgendwo sägst oder so.
Biege Dir aus Draht einen Haken, der über den Griff passt und hänge dort Blei ran, bis die Rute im Gleichgewicht ist. Dann kannst Du Dir überlegen, ob Dir die Reparatur zusagt.
Als erster Schritt wäre sicher das was Sundvogel vorgeschlagen hat das Richtige, also vorsichtig erhitzen, wenn die Endkappe aus Metall ist.
Gruß A.


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Wäre vielleicht nicht auch interessant zu wissen was für ne Rolle drunterhängt???
Ich mein wenn da ne 2000er drunter baumelt, könnte ja evtl. ne 4000er abhilfe schaffen|kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht nicht auch interessant zu wissen was für ne Rolle drunterhängt???
> Ich mein wenn da ne 2000er drunter baumelt, könnte ja evtl. ne 4000er abhilfe schaffen|kopfkrat


eher nicht, da die Rolle sich fast auf dem Balancepunkt befindet, müsste sie sehr viel schwerer sein.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Algon schrieb:


> eher nicht, da die Rolle sich fast auf dem Balancepunkt befindet, müsste sie sehr viel schwerer sein.
> 
> MfG Algon



Falsch. Wenn die Rute mit Rolle kopflastig ist, dann ist sie logischerweise mit einer schwereren Rolle weniger kopflastig. Leuchtet ein oder? Wenn die Rute ohnehin gut ausbalanciert ist, dann wird sie mit einer schwereren Rolle einfach nur schwerer. Allerdings möchte ich keine 4000er auf Barsch oder so fischen müssen.


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Falsch. Wenn die Rute mit Rolle kopflastig ist, dann ist sie logischerweise mit einer schwereren Rolle weniger kopflastig. Leuchtet ein oder?


mmmmh, habe ich was anderes geschrieben|kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

auch nicht ganz richtig Uli  es kommt immer darauf an wo man greift, wenn du Rollengreifer bist ändert eine schwerere Rolle garnichts, greift man hingegen am Vorgriff bringt das sehr wohl etwas.

Insgesamt rückt die Balance natürlich schon weiter nach hinten, wie gesagt dem Rollengreifer bringt das eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Jep haste Recht, ich als Rollenfußgreifer bin sehr darauf angewiesen, dass die Balance von vornherein stimmt. Aber ich habe da keine Last mit, denn ich kenne einen Rutenbauer, der baut die Ruten exakt so wie ich die haben möchte. Einfach perfekt der Mann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



			
				Algon;2756005[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]ja ne, ist klar.[/*[/COLOR]QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Was denn nu?
> ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Hey,

habe euch ein kleines Problem. Meine Balzer Black Jack 5-25g ist etwas kopflastig. Sie hat so eine Plastikendkappe. Kann mir jemand sagen, bevor ich die Endkappe falsch entferne, ob ich bei einer Balzer gut Blei reinkleben kann?
Gibt es bei dnesen einfachen Plastikendkappen irgend ne gute Möglichkeit das Teil so zu entfernen, dass ich es nach der kleinen Reperatur wieder drauf bekomme und es ordentlich aussieht? Ausbohren könnte ich das schon, dann müsste ich aber erst was geeignetes aus Holz schnitzen, damit ich die Endkappe ersetzen kann.
Gibts bei den Balzerruten keinen Trick wie ich das rausbekomme?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Blei reinkleben funktioniert natürlich bei Balzerruten wie bei allen anderen auch.
Die Plastikendkappe ist so hässlich dass ich die auf jeden Fall ausbohren und durch eine optisch ansprechendere ersetzen würde.:q

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Blei reinkleben funktioniert natürlich bei Balzerruten wie bei allen anderen auch.
> Die Plastikendkappe ist so hässlich dass ich die auf jeden Fall ausbohren und durch eine optisch ansprechendere ersetzen würde.:q



Danke, dass du meine Balzerendkappe so nett bezeichnest. Naja schön ist sie nicht, aber stören tut sie mich auch nicht. Ich glaube, die entferne ich echt mal und experimentiere etwas mit Blei. Ne Holzkappe selber zu basteln wird ein bisschen schwer, aber mal sehen, vielleicht fällt mir ja was originelles ein.

Dann hätte ich noch ne Frage: Wenn ich meine Spinnrute mit Rolle in der Hand habe und den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger gelegt habe (Normale haltung halt), wie ist sie dann zum Spinnen am_ besten_ austariert? Sollte sie ganz genau 100%ig waagrecht liegen, oder kann sie ganz leicht Kopflastig bleiben, da ich die Rutenspitze ja sowiso richtung Wasser richte?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Abschlusskappen findest man zuhauf im Rutenbauteilehandel. Auch schwerere, die man gleich mit als Tariergewicht nutzen kann, das Gewicht ist manchmal angegeben oder ansonsten erfragbar. 
Da hat man sehr viele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Auch einfache Plastikstöpsel kann man nachbekommen. 
Dann die vielen Möglichkeiten mit großen (Edelstahl)Schloßschrauben.
Jedenfalls kein Grund, den "Pröpeln" an den Stangenruten nachzutrauern! :m

Ausbalancieren heißt waagerecht ausbalancieren - egal wo man selber hält.
Wichtig ist, dass es die Stelle ist, wo man nachher auch beim Angeln festhält.


----------



## Pinn (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Interessante Diskussion!

Da mein rechtes Handgelenk nach einem Unfall mit Trümmerbruch seit Jahren etwas empfindlich gegen dauerhafte Belastungen wie bei der Führung von Ködern geworden ist, benutze ich keine leichten Spinnruten mit kurzem Griffteil mehr.

Vielmehr lege ich Wert auf einen etwas längeren Griff (keinen langen Griff wie z.Bsp. bei Brandungsruten) vom Rollenfuß abwärts in einer Länge von ca. 30cm. Bei der Köderführung liegt der Griff unter meinen Unterarm und sollte mit dem Ellbogen abschließen.

Die Köderführung über die Rute erfolgt nur aus dem Ellbogen und dem Oberarm heraus, da das Handteil am Unterarm anliegt und die Rute praktisch die Verlängerung des Unterarms ist. Das ist eine bequeme Angelei, die das Handgelenk nicht belastet. Wenn man so angelt, ist eine leichte Kopflastigkeit der Spinnrute sogar sinnvoll.

Und beim Wurf dürfte eine leichte Kopflastigkeit der Rute auch keine Rolle spielen.

Damit will ich aber keinesfalls ausschließen, dass extreme Kopflastigkeit von schweren Spinnruten hier zu Rückenbeschwerden und anderen Problemen führen kann, insbesondere wenn man viel Körperkraft in die Würfe steckt.

Nur mal so als meine Gedanken zum Thema "rute nachträglich tarieren". Ich befürchte, durch den in Angelproduktbeschreibungen gerne verwendeten vermeintlichen Terminus "ausgewogen" wird oft suggeriert, das sei ein Qualitätsmerkmal. Aber eigentlich trifft das wenn überhaupt nur auf Ruten zu, mit denen man ständig aus dem Handgelenk heraus arbeitet, also beispielsweise Spinnruten bei entsprechender Köderführung.

Die meisten anderen Ruten werden durch nachträgliches tarieren nicht leichter, eher im Gegenteil. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## stefano89 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

@Adlerauge: wie du deine Rute austarieren musst liegt ganz alleine bei dir. Das muss jeder selbst für sich wissen, wie es ihm besser gefällt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Adlerauge: wie du deine Rute austarieren musst liegt ganz alleine bei dir. Das muss jeder selbst für sich wissen, wie es ihm besser gefällt.



Okay, ich melde mich dann, wenn ich sie austariert habe.
Bilder kommen selbstverständlich auch rein!


----------



## Heimdall (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Zur Fox Rute

Hab heute mal das Tariergewicht für die Lure&Shad ermittelt. Da müssten 70-75g in den Griff eingebracht werden.

Hinter dem Korkgriff (Abschluss) ist auch kein Hohlraum oder der Gleichen. Also wird es so gut wie unmöglich sein, da ein Gewicht rein zu stecken, ohne irgendwas zu zerstören.


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*



Heimdall schrieb:


> Zur Fox Rute
> 
> Hab heute mal das Tariergewicht für die Lure&Shad ermittelt. Da müssten 70-75g in den Griff eingebracht werden.
> 
> Hinter dem Korkgriff (Abschluss) ist auch kein Hohlraum oder der Gleichen. Also wird es so gut wie unmöglich sein, da ein Gewicht rein zu stecken, ohne irgendwas zu zerstören.



hmmm ... ich bin in den letzten tagen nich so zum schreiben gekommen wegen weihnachtsstress und so 

naja, das hört sich ja nicht so gut an... hab die rute leider auch grad nicht zur hand, sonst würd ich selbst mal tarieren/probieren. trotzdem danke für die ganzen tips!

bis denne und schöne festtage euch allen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Hey Leute,

heute habe ich an meiner Spinnrute etwas gearbeitet. Wie schon erwähnt war sie mir zu kopflastig. Jetzt habe ich sie so austariert, dass die ziehmlich waagrecht in der Luft hängt, wenn ich sie normal halte.

Als erstes die Plastikendkappe (Balzer) mit dem normalen Haarfön etwas erhitzt, da ich sie eigentlich nochmal verwenden wollte. Dann würde mir das aber zu dumm, dann der Klebstoff nicht so gut wegging und dann habe ich das Cuttermesser genommen und das Dings weggeschnitten.

Das ist dann darunter zum Vorschein gekommen:
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/4184/71854480.jpg http://img130.*ih.us/img130/71854480.jpg/1/w800.png

Danach habe ich zwei Holzstücke mit einer Schraubzwinge zusammengepressst und genau in der Nut der beiden Stücke ein Loch gebort. Durchmesser war genau der Innendurchmessser von dem Blank. 
Dann raus in den Garten und lagerfeuer gemacht.
Blei in eine alte Pfanne und auf die Glut. 
Dann ordendlich angefeuert und in die Holzform gegossen. Ein paar Güsse würde die Form noch aushalten. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man die mehrmals verwenden kann.
Es hat zwar etwas geblubbert, aber ging dann ganz gut.

Das ist dabei raus gekommen:
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/5623/90336008.jpg http://img27.*ih.us/img27/90336008.jpg/1/w800.png

Am einen Ende habe ich etwas Blei noch als Überstand dran gelassen, sodass ich wie einen Nagelkopf bekomme. Damit noch etwas mehr gewicht drauf kommt, habe ich ein paar Unterlegscheiben mit Epoxid draufbeklebt.

So sieht das dann aus:
http://img85.*ih.us/img85/3812/48831349.jpg http://img85.*ih.us/img85/48831349.jpg/1/w800.png

Wenn man das Dingens in den Blank schiebt, sieht das so aus:
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/1728/98310436.jpg http://img27.*ih.us/img27/98310436.jpg/1/w800.png

Als Endkappe habe ich einen Sektflaschenkorken genommen, den ich aufgebort habe:
http://img502.*ih.us/img502/1359/65465448.jpg http://img502.*ih.us/img502/65465448.jpg/1/w800.png

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/6749/60062792.jpg http://img130.*ih.us/img130/60062792.jpg/1/w800.png

Zusammengesteckt sieht das dann so aus:
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/2006/88069185.jpg http://img27.*ih.us/img27/88069185.jpg/1/w800.png

Und in einer anderen Ansicht so:
http://img684.*ih.us/img684/9136/54935693.jpg http://img684.*ih.us/img684/54935693.jpg/1/w800.png

Das Ganze steht jetzt auf der Endkappe senkrecht festgemacht im Zimmer. Die Endkappe wurde zu 1/3 mit Epoxidharz gefüllt und dann mit dem Blank und dem Blei verklebt. Das hält bombig, wenn das trocken ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Alle achtung du hast dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht.
Der praktische Nutzen ist sicher vorhanden.
Lässt sich die Kante, die an dass Rotkarierte grenzt noch angleichen?
Das würde die Optik um einiges aufwerten.



#h#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Lässt sich sicherlich noch angleichen. Aber im unverklebten Zustand wollte ich da nicht mit Schmirgelpapier ran. Das wäre sonst gebrochen, da die Stabilität von dem etwa 1mm dünnem Kork auf dem ersten cm nicht sonderlich gut zum schmirgeln ist. Wenn das Epoxid hart ist, kann man das noch nachträglich angleichen. Ist ne gute Idee!


----------



## Andreas04101980 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Hab eine ein Edelstahlrohr abgesägt, blank geschloffen und über mein Kork geschoben!
Als Abschluss einfach ein Korken eingepresst!
Das ganze wiegt zusammen 50g und der Innendurchmesser hat 26mm.
Passt ganz gut


----------



## LenSch (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: rute nachträglich tarieren*

Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine *Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 274cm WG 20-50g austariert und könnte mir sagen wie ich da am besten vorgehe und wie viel Gramm ich benötige?

Danke 
*


----------

